# Checkout this awesome 686 Smarty Uzi Jacket



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Checkout this awesome 686 Smarty Uzi Jacket in Black - XL

686 Smarty UZI Snowboard Jacket - Men's - Black - XL - eBay (item 320214097039 end time Feb-08-08 10:57:14 PST)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Eh. Not bad, i've seen better.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

nice advertising for yourself.

coats not bad either


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Minger said:


> nice advertising for yourself.
> 
> coats not bad either


Lol, I didn't even notice he did that. 3 Days <3


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

kjd2121 said:


> Checkout this awesome 686 Smarty Uzi Jacket in Black - XL
> 
> 686 Smarty UZI Snowboard Jacket - Men's - Black - XL - eBay (item 320214097039 end time Feb-08-08 10:57:14 PST)


I want those two seconds of my life back. Lame :thumbsdown:


----------

